# wedding dresses for ssbbw?



## ciaobella (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi!

Of all the clothing dilemmas being a ssbbw has caused me, finding a wedding dress for my 2007 wedding is definitely the worst. I've checked many designers size charts and discovered none of them make dresses big enough to fit my belly (60 inches). 

I'm from Canada and seeing as the States tend to cater much better to ssbbw I'm curious as to whether any of you know of a company or designer who makes dresses up to a 60 inch waist....also the one company I have not been able to find a size chart for is David's Bridal, anyone know if the 26W is made big?

Any help would be sooooooooooooo appreciated!
Big thanks


----------



## Carol W. (Feb 11, 2006)

Congrats on needing a wedding dress, sweetie!! I don't know of any formal wedding gear that comes in supersizes, (probably cause I'm in my midfifites now and haven't needed a wedding gown in almost 35 years!!) but I'll suggest a couple of alternatives you might look into. If you want a really traditional gown, these probably won't be up your alley, but I'll mention them anyway. 

1) Love Your Peaches is an online company that sells beautiful clothing for supersizes. I know she sells some pretty wedding gowns, and also wedding skirts and tops that can be combined to make a gown. If you needed special length or size, I'm sure she'd be open to hearing your needs. She's a sweetheart. 

2) Another sweetheart is Sandie of Designs by Sandie. She custom makes dresses and other clothing items for supersizes. I am sure that she, too, would work with you to create a simple and beautiful dress. 

3) If price is a big issue, try Sanctuarie. Jackie, the owner, is very nice and would probably go out of her way to help if she knew this dress was for your wedding. This is a great place to go if you love medieval/goth dresses, and she offers white as well as traditional goth black. 

4)Another inexpensive place is called Garb the World. They also make medieval dresses with long, hanging sleeves. They would line the sleeves if you desired, add trim, might even put lace if you wished. I have a couple of their dresses and I love them, but again, these are not "traditional" wedding gowns. (although they do come in white!)

5) One more suggestion: Persephone Plus. Officially a gothic dress site, but oh, my goodness, her dresses are beautiful. If she could get her hands on some white velvet, you could have a gorgeous dress. She custom sizes for a very modest additional fee. 

All of the above companies size for a 60" waist-and above! Good luck and please let us know what you end up with. I'm sure other marriage-bound women would love to have any info you share with us!


----------



## Anna (Feb 11, 2006)

First let me say congradulations... 

Well I got married almost a year ago now...  I purchased my dress threw Davids Bridal. I bought a size 26 dress and it has a lot of room in it. But they do ulterations bigger or smaller though. If there is one in your area go to the store and check them out. I am sure they will help you. But also if you check on Ebay there are ladys that make custom wear also. You may find someone to make something you really like. 
here is a picture of me in my wedding dress.

Hugs 
Anna 

View attachment Weddingphoto1.jpg


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Feb 11, 2006)

I got my dress off of Ebay.....it was a size 32. Becasue of the A-line style, it flows out from under the chest area and allows for tons of belly room  I even had to have it taken in. Now being in Canada as well, I was terrified to order this dress, since it was being made in Texas and they needed 5 months to make it. I will have to look back and see who I ordered it from...they had a wide variety of beautiful dresses. Here are a couple pics of what it looked like on the model and one of me 

Good luck sweetie!

BIG Hugs,
Nicki


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> I got my dress off of Ebay.....it was a size 32. Becasue of the A-line style, it flows out from under the chest area and allows for tons of belly room  I even had to have it taken in. Now being in Canada as well, I was terrified to order this dress, since it was being made in Texas and they needed 5 months to make it. I will have to look back and see who I ordered it from...they had a wide variety of beautiful dresses. Here are a couple pics of what it looked like on the model and one of me
> 
> Good luck sweetie!
> 
> ...



That is one of my favorite wedding dresses of all time, honestly. It's stunning, and really just unique to the occasion in a way that so many wedding dresses are not. I really hope you find the link to the maker, I'd love to look at more of their pieces (not that I'll be using them... LOL, don't even have a bf!! )


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 11, 2006)

I would suggest looking here: 

http://www.alight.com/cat-0009-dresses-size34.html

That's a search I did for size 34 dresses on Alight.com. Now, there is a maker of formal dresses there, called Calito. Many of the dresses are show in prom colors, but keep in mind that they will make ANY of their dresses in sizes 0-44!!!! All you have to do is call and talk with them. 

Their off the rack 34 is listed with a 55 inch waist, so it's already damn close. 

This is their "information page" with their phone number, and all the FAQ that you may have about them. 

http://www.alight.com/calito-faq.html

Definately a good thing to look into, I think they're very flexible about what they'll supply, and I'm sure you could get just about any of their dresses made in a white/ivory, etc. 

Their styles range from poofy skirt to fitted top to classic A-line to fairy princess style. I have no idea what you're looking for. 

Also, they're a good option if you have a large (in body size) bridal party. Much to choose from. 

Good luck!!


----------



## missaf (Feb 11, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


>



:shocked: Do you have a shot of the front of the dress with you in it? WOW, I'd love to see more of their stuff, too!


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Feb 11, 2006)

missaf said:


> :shocked: Do you have a shot of the front of the dress with you in it? WOW, I'd love to see more of their stuff, too!



Here is a pic of the front.....still frantically trying to find that seller :doh: lol


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Feb 11, 2006)

Now this is not where I got my dress from but they have some beautiful dresses and they make them up to a size 32 

http://stores.ebay.com/plus-size-gown

Here is one with dresses up to size 34

http://http://stores.ebay.com/Heiphy


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 11, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> Here is a pic of the front.....still frantically trying to find that seller :doh: lol



I just have to say WOW - that IS a gorgeous dress!!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone remember that episode of friends where the girls sat around in wedding dresses? I am afraid if I had one of those gorgeous dresses, you would find me wearing it more than once  . Absolutely beautiful ladies absolutely beautiful..... sigh..... I am going over to the random confessions thread to let the world know I cry at weddings, wedding pictures, and now at pictures of wedding dresses!


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok...I found the online store, after searching through some old wedding receipts, (not on ebay but their regular store) All their bridal gowns go up to a size 32 

http://www.bonny.com/


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 11, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> Anyone remember that episode of friends where the girls sat around in wedding dresses? I am afraid if I had one of those gorgeous dresses, you would find me wearing it more than once  . Absolutely beautiful ladies absolutely beautiful..... sigh..... I am going over to the random confessions thread to let the world know I cry at weddings, wedding pictures, and now at pictures of wedding dresses!


 

Don't feel bad, I'm right there crying with you


----------



## RedHead (Feb 11, 2006)

With my first wedding; I was a size 26/28 in formal wear....If you go to a bridal shop they can order almost any dress up to a 24 or 26 then I had a seamstress fix the remainder so that it fit....I feel horrible...it was a beautiful gown and I gave it goodwill after the divorce. I am sure it would have fit you


----------



## missaf (Feb 12, 2006)

What I told everyone after my wedding-- 

_*The wedding dress- the one dress you have to take off that I didn't want to!  *_


----------



## missaf (Feb 12, 2006)

:shocked: I want to get married again so I wear this!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2006)

missaf said:


> :shocked: I want to get married again so I wear this!




Yeah, that one is beautiful like about 100 others on there. I'm so glad I don't even have a boyfriend (well, not really!) and I don't even have to fantasize about this stuff. I don't even think about marriage-never been one of those girls, but the dresses are so beautiful. The clothes hoarder in me wants them all, so I can dress up like a pretty princess.


----------



## Tina (Feb 12, 2006)

I have to say, I fell in love with the little buttons in the back and the sleeve detail on this one.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2006)

In some cases you can save a lot of money if you go to a seamstress that knows her stuff as far as sewing goes. I took a picture out of a bridal magazine to a seamstress and she custom made my dress for me. I chose an empire waiste because of my big belly. It turned out beautiful. I'll see if i can find a copy of it somewhere.. but it is an option if you ask around your area. It took like 3 months for my dress to be made..


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 12, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> Of all the clothing dilemmas being a ssbbw has caused me, finding a wedding dress for my 2007 wedding is definitely the worst. I've checked many designers size charts and discovered none of them make dresses big enough to fit my belly (60 inches).


Congratulations! This reminds me that our silver anniversary will be in 2007. If you think finding a supersize wedding dress is a challenge now, it was a real adventure back in 1982. But I gotta tell ya, it's worth the hassle. :smitten:


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 12, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> Ok...I found the online store, after searching through some old wedding receipts, (not on ebay but their regular store) All their bridal gowns go up to a size 32
> 
> http://www.bonny.com/




Thank you so much for your help and I must say that is one BEAUTIFUL dress you wore


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 12, 2006)

Just wanted to thank you all so much for your help, it makes this whole thing more enjoyable as there aren't many people around me who can grasp what it means to have no options for clothes that fit. I will have to check out all those links and see what I come up with


----------



## moniquessbbw (Feb 12, 2006)

I am also a ssbbw and I didn't have a chance in hell finding anything off the rack. Kz from Big Babez Beach wear does cutom work and made me feel just like a princess. My dress was what I have always dreamed of. She saved the day as she always has when I have a special ocassion. You can email her at [email protected] Good luck on your search and I hope you find the dress of your dreams.  

View attachment 166465419711681137362092543d52af3.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 12, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> Ok...I found the online store, after searching through some old wedding receipts, (not on ebay but their regular store) All their bridal gowns go up to a size 32
> 
> http://www.bonny.com/



I did a feature on Bonny Bridal when I was doing the hard copy Dimensions fashion column. It was 1999, but many of the companies I featured (as well as Bonny Bridal) are still in business, and the pictures are lovely, so do take a look for more lovely plus and supersizes brrdal gowns...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/fashion/index_bridalbliss.html


----------



## Ash (Feb 13, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


>



Nicki, that dress is just gorgeous and so my style. And you look incredible in it! Should I ever have the need, I'll be hitting you up for links.


----------



## Isa (Feb 13, 2006)

Anna, Nikki and Monique - your dresses were beautiful, thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2006)

HottiMegan said:


> In some cases you can save a lot of money if you go to a seamstress that knows her stuff as far as sewing goes. I took a picture out of a bridal magazine to a seamstress and she custom made my dress for me. I chose an empire waiste because of my big belly. It turned out beautiful. I'll see if i can find a copy of it somewhere.. but it is an option if you ask around your area. It took like 3 months for my dress to be made..



I'd second this idea--and point out that depending on how fancy you want to get you may or may not save money, but you will get the exact dress that you want. My sister had the opposite problem, she is short and was about a size 1 when she got married, and she found off the shelf dresses generally were not flattering on her. In the end she and my mother did the dress themselves, and it was lovely. I know not everyone has those sewing skills, but I think if you find a seamstress that you can work well with you can achieve the same sort of thing, and get a dress that is so individual!

-Ed


----------



## moonvine (Feb 13, 2006)

This place has size 16-32 in wedding dresses and size 2-28 in bridesmaid dresses. Of course I have never used them but they do have lovely stuff.

http://www.plussizebridal.com/


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 13, 2006)

thank you all for the links..
once upon a time I found a site through ebay that had handmade to size corset top wedding dresses.. I've searched for this site many times and can't seem to find anything like it since.
They claimed to make anysize dress.. as a 32 woud not fit my lower part of my body..
I'm not getting married now but I'm hoping w/in the next couple of years.. so anyway.. 
if any of you see or stumble across a site that makes to size corset top wedding dresses (they were seqins and lace) please please post it here or let me know! 
thanks!

and to you married ladies.. some of us are terribly envous


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 13, 2006)

ChickletsBBW said:


> thank you all for the links..
> once upon a time I found a site through ebay that had handmade to size corset top wedding dresses.. I've searched for this site many times and can't seem to find anything like it since.
> They claimed to make anysize dress.. as a 32 woud not fit my lower part of my body..
> I'm not getting married now but I'm hoping w/in the next couple of years.. so anyway..
> ...



You may want to check out alexhansonbridal.com as they have some dresses that are corset lace up in the back and go to a size 40. Apparently they will also do custom cuts for stores that order from them alot though I have yet to verify this. Good luck and I will post back whenever I find "the one"


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 14, 2006)

First of all, congratulations. Have fun planning--it can be a blast!

I was about a 30/32 when I got married 3 years ago, and found a local seamstress who custom-made my dress and my bridesmaids' dresses. She mostly worked from a picture I got online from a plus-size bridal site (I forget which one), and she also found a similar style pattern to use as a reference.

We were all different sizes, and it cost a whole lot less than buying through a bridal shop or boutique. I'm going to try to attach a pic here. Good luck finding what you need.

Betty 

View attachment wedding photo 2006.jpg


----------



## 4honor (Feb 15, 2006)

I made my own wedding dress nine and half years ago.

What do you think?

The second picture is of my mother's weding dress. I liked the look, but it was much too small. Since my mother had died of cancer, and wouldn't object to me canibalizing her dress, I took the lace from my mother's bodice and used it on mine, hand embellishing with crystal beads and sequins.

Oh, I made the veil and did the flowers too.

The dress is about a size 24 in irridescent ivory with a chapel length train. 

View attachment Wedding 4honor.jpg


View attachment Mom and Dad Wedding Pic.jpg


----------



## RedHead (Feb 15, 2006)

4honor said:


> I made my own wedding dress nine and half years ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...




My Goodness that dress is beautiful that you made....is that you in the first picture??? You are gorgeous and your photographer is fantastic!

I love your mothers dress...it is so beautiful...I love those vintage pieces and what a wonderful idea to keep a part of it and put it into your own.

Please post more pictures!!!!


----------



## missaf (Feb 15, 2006)

4Honor that is truly lovely. Thank you for sharing your dress story 

I was an 18/20 when I gotmarried, my dress needed no alterations and fit like a glove. My adopted sister who is 5'1 (I'm 5'9) wore my dress for her wedding and it was like a fary tale dream come true, it fit her like a glove, despite our different builds, and she looked even better than me in it!


----------



## 4honor (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, that WAS me about 100 lbs and 2 kids ago. 

I think I feel my sexiest with bare shoulders -- thus the style.

More Pictures? Hmmmm. 

(getting out the scanner and the wedding album)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

thank you to everyone who has shared their wedding photos here! I love seeing bbw brides and dreaming a bit. 

I don't like wearing white t-shirts or shirts even, so I'll likely not wear a traditional dress if/when my wedding day comes. I picture something 1950's vintage, 3/4 sleeves, slightly off the shoulder portrait neckline, narrow shorter length skirt - black lace over cream.. sparkly clips in my hair.. (I've given this no thought at all really  )


----------



## Tad (Feb 16, 2006)

My wife wasn't a fan of the traditional wedding dress, so in the end wore burgundy velvet. It wasn't a perfect dress--it was from one of those evil "look at this size 14 dress, dream how you will look, then let us order the dress in your actual size, you cow" stores, and the actual dress was not the same as the one we'd looked at, but she was so stressed from the whole shopping experience (she hates clothes shopping) that she refused to take the dress back and complain. But it was not a bad dress, and while it was a few hundred dollars it was a lot cheaper than most wedding dresses. The only real drawback was that our photographer was not that experienced (he was an aquaintance of my wife just starting up his photography business), and had not realized how the burgundy velvet would drink up light. As a result in most of our photos the dress looks more black than anything, which is a little odd for a wedding dress! My mother in law sewed the bridesmaid dresses, and they were great! In full hindsight we wish we'd gotten her, or a seamstress, to do my wife's wedding dress too, but that is only a minor regret.

Regards;

Ed

PS. I'd show a picture, but my wife doesn't like her pics being online. (that decision came about several years ago--looooong time regulars with long memories might recall seeing pics from the wedding on my old web page, under a different handle. In case anyone wonders, that decision was why that page came down and part of why I switched handles)


----------



## 4honor (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is My father walking me down the aisle 

View attachment Wedding0004.jpg


----------



## 4honor (Feb 16, 2006)

View from rear 

View attachment Wedding0003.jpg


----------



## 4honor (Feb 16, 2006)

Here are Hubby and I 

View attachment Wedding0001.jpg


----------



## RedHead (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is one of my favorite wedding pictures....My dress was a "prom" dress that I ordered in ivory and then had a seamstress put sleeves on it! It was still....way cheaper than a wedding dress traditionally costs.

So here is one...I'll see if I have any others I can scan. 

View attachment weddingphoto_edited.jpg


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 16, 2006)

4honor said:


> I made my own wedding dress nine and half years ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...



Wow! You did an awesome job I must say!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 17, 2006)

congrats!!

i had to buy a wedding dress for my debutant ball a year ago and got mine from Mon Cherie.. many of their styles go up to a size 28.. my dress was a size 26, I was close to 300 lbs and 5'6 at the time the dress was worn and had a good amount of room in it.

also, if you find a dress you like, reguardless of the designer, be sure to google the dress company and the style number. I saved close to $300 on my dress by ordering it through a different company. It was the same dress, just cheaper.


best of luck!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Feb 21, 2006)

4honor said:


> I made my own wedding dress nine and half years ago.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...




what a great job!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm loving all these wonderful pictures. I'm always a bit soppy over weddings but its fantastic seeing all these big beauties in such romantic dresses <sigh> 

I just wanted to add that we offer made to measure for absolutely everything so a wedding dress for you would be our pleasure - but then I noticed you are in Canada and as we are in the UK it might make the fittings a bit tricky. If we can help with anything do drop me a line though.

Love to all
Tracey


----------



## lazeydazey (Feb 23, 2006)

Gongrats to you and your fiance.

I bought every bridal magazine I could find for my 10-22-00 wedding. When I saw a dress I liked, I went to their website. You'd be amazed how many designers are catering to bbw's and ssbbw's,alot of the one's I saw went up to size 34. I bought my size 24 at David's Bridal. I wanted a big pouffy dress, but I was talked out of it as I looked like a linebacker in it and it didn't do anything for me. I got an ivory A-line with beading covering the bust area and arms. It had a v-line neck which enhanced my breasts( strapless bra actually did it). ANd lots of lace and beading.

When you find one and if you are a size 26 I have the hoop thing that goes under the dress you are more than welcome to have it. It's collecting dust in my back closet. If you also want a nice thick beaded veil, I have that too.

Buy some of the bridal magazines and see what they have. Try the website www.alfredangelo.com he makes beautiful plus sized wedding dresses. You can also do a google search for wedding gowns or just type in wedding dresses and it give you many many sites to go on.

Good luck with your search. I'm sure when you find it , it will be beautiful. As a last resort if you can't find one, have someone make you a dress, somtimes those are better than buying a store bought dress.


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 1, 2006)

Very cool resources.

My g/f is worried about finding a dress that will fit her and that she will like, this should help!

Thanks!


----------



## raven (Mar 3, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> Hi!
> 
> Of all the clothing dilemmas being a ssbbw has caused me, finding a wedding dress for my 2007 wedding is definitely the worst. I've checked many designers size charts and discovered none of them make dresses big enough to fit my belly (60 inches).
> 
> ...



My dress was from David's Bridal. It was $600 and was the exact SAME dress that I had seen in the catalog of my local bridal shop (Who treated me like crap and told me that they don't make wedding dresses "that big") for over $2k! Mine was a size 32 and they altered it, adding some panels in the side to make it fit better- They had to add about 3-4 inches each side. When they were done you couldn't even tell the dress had been altered, and it fit perfectly. The alterations cost less than $75. 

I still recommend them to everyone I know- They were very good to me and I feel like I got a bargain on the dress.

Oh! And I went in there with an idea of what I wanted- Something simple because I thought it would be more flattering. I tried it on and it looked AWFUL. The bridal consultant convinced me to let her pick a few for me to try on and I saw them on the hangers and thought "no way". I humored her and one of the "no ways" turned out to be my dress, and it lookd GREAT.

Their bridal consultants really know what they are doing- She picked the PERFECT dress for my body type and I felt like a goddess on my wedding day.


----------



## raven (Mar 3, 2006)

Anna said:


> First let me say congradulations...
> 
> Well I got married almost a year ago now...  I purchased my dress threw Davids Bridal. I bought a size 26 dress and it has a lot of room in it. But they do ulterations bigger or smaller though. If there is one in your area go to the store and check them out. I am sure they will help you. But also if you check on Ebay there are ladys that make custom wear also. You may find someone to make something you really like.
> here is a picture of me in my wedding dress.
> ...




Beautiful photo, Anna! I love your dress and you look gorgeous! The Hubby isn't too shabby either!


----------



## raven (Mar 3, 2006)

Gaining Goddess said:


> I got my dress off of Ebay.....it was a size 32. Becasue of the A-line style, it flows out from under the chest area and allows for tons of belly room  I even had to have it taken in. Now being in Canada as well, I was terrified to order this dress, since it was being made in Texas and they needed 5 months to make it. I will have to look back and see who I ordered it from...they had a wide variety of beautiful dresses. Here are a couple pics of what it looked like on the model and one of me
> 
> Good luck sweetie!
> 
> ...



Beautiful!

Now I'm going to have to post mine.


----------



## ciaobella (Mar 3, 2006)

Hey all!

Just want to thank you again for all your wonderful help! I also thought I'd give you a bit of an update. I have an appointment with a seamstress in my area and with any luck she will be making me a strapless PINK dress drawing from many of the styles attached. Of course when I have pics I will post them so stay tuned  

View attachment 418l-b.jpg


View attachment BG638F-b.jpg


View attachment 1504b-b.jpg


View attachment 1504l-b.jpg


----------



## raven (Mar 4, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Just want to thank you again for all your wonderful help! I also thought I'd give you a bit of an update. I have an appointment with a seamstress in my area and with any luck she will be making me a strapless PINK dress drawing from many of the styles attached. Of course when I have pics I will post them so stay tuned



Your dress is going to be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## BeautifulBBW (Mar 4, 2006)

Try http://www.silverliningplus.com/

Sizes up to 32w and beyond.... Trust me, you'll find something!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 4, 2006)

I have never had to have a wedding dress..but I was a maid of honor for my best friend and was freaked out that I wouldnt find anything. But it is cool how helpful some bridal shops are...I remember having to go back for several fittings and the whole measure me all over. Was my first true gown....was fun. 
Stacey 

View attachment staceywed.jpg


----------



## ciaobella (Mar 5, 2006)

BeautifulBBW said:


> Try http://www.silverliningplus.com/
> 
> Sizes up to 32w and beyond.... Trust me, you'll find something!




You don't know how much I wish I wasn't in stuck way up here in Canada!


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi Folks, 

Just thought I would add a picture of a dress we're just putting the finishing touches to. We're about to do the final fitting so I'll try to get a better picture once its been pressed, but you'll get an idea of the style.

Love to All
Tracey

(Fingers crossed I can get the upload to work!) 

View attachment Weddingdress5.jpg


----------



## americandookie (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, ladies! I was looking on eBay for a dress to wear to a wedding about a year ago, and i came across some very lovely wedding dresses... some up to size 36! I would definitely look there! If they dont have a size chart, just ask for measurments!


----------



## ciaobella (May 28, 2006)

Hello again ladies!

Well, I have been dress shopping here and come to find out that the private label by g dress I like can be custom sized for me. To those of you also planning for a wedding, check out netbride.com as they will be saving me 500 bucks compared to the salon. 

I have found the hardest thing for me is that I like so many different things and since I can't fit in anything it doesn't give me a clear idea of will it work or not. The picture attached is my current fav. but it is a size 18 so I am only holding it up against myself and not 100% convinced it will look good even when it is the right size and color. Oh and it is corset backed. Please let me know what you think as there is no where else for me to post about this stuff; incredible how on the regular wedding boards there is no support for a plus size bride unless it is related to helping her slim down before the wedding (when will they get it; he asked to marry you while you were fat; no where is it implied now lose weight before the wedding  )

Anyway, thanks for being here :wubu: 

View attachment dress 012-b.jpg


----------



## crazygrad (May 28, 2006)

Have you thought about having a dress made for you?

When we got married, i didn't see anything I liked in my size. So I picked out a pattern and fabric and had a dress made. I wanted a silk dress, so its 2 different silks- one emroidered, one not, straight skirt with a slit, no train. I really liked and found the lines looked good on me. Also, we had some icky weather that weekend and it worked well early in the day when we were outside for photos in the heat, and then it was still light enough for evening when the hll got pretty warm and I was dancing. I also really liked having something completely unique. Plus, the cost was less than what I'd seen of ready to wear- including work and fabric.


----------



## BeaBea (May 29, 2006)

Hi Ciaobella, 

Beautiful dress, and congratulations on your forthcoming wedding  

I agree its very hard to tell when theres nothing in your size to try on, and it can be made even more difficult if the people in the shop don't have experience of fitting softer bodies. 

For a flattering fit of a strapless dress the shaping under the arms is essential. Depending on your figure a corseted style can make the flesh 'bloom' out the top. This isn't exclusively an issue for us bigger girls - bodies are all so unique it can happen for skinny girls too. It will be very hard to tell the fit of your dress until it is made and by then, it might be too late to change your mind. A trip to a store where they have styles in your size to try on really will pay dividends...

Work with the styles you know you are comfortable with. You are already an expert in knowing what best suits you so if you want strapless but want to avoid the bloom maybe consider a lace jacket or shawl in your favoured choice of neckline to wear over the top. 

I'd also (personal recommendation) ignore anyone who suggests a style because it makes you look thinner. Standing centre front in a gorgeous white dress you'll rightly be the absolute focus of everyones attention. Its not a time to be thinking about camouflage so go with what you want and don't even think about hiding the beautiful curves that your husband-to-be has fallen in love with. 

I really would recommend trying to find a local dressmaker who will make a dress from scratch for you. It shouldn't be any more expensive and can work out to be considerably less. It absolutely infuriates me that Wedding shops can sell dresses described as 'made-to-measure' when they are patently not. A dress from a shop will be made in a standard size and pulled off a shelf and shipped out to you. It then gets altered but the fit can never be as good as one where your measurements are taken into account from the very start. She will also be able to make you a unique dress. Did you know Wedding shops schedule their appointments so that two women who have chosen the same style aren't ever in the shop at the same time? Getting it made for you will remove any possibility of anyone else having the same style. 

Now I admit, as an independent designer I DO have a vested interest here, but I promise I'm not touting for your business  

I'm looking forward to everyone elses suggestions now, but whatever you choose you cant fail to look lovely! 

Tracey xx 

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## moonvine (May 29, 2006)

I still want this one....just looking for the groom now...


----------



## ciaobella (May 29, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I still want this one....just looking for the groom now...



I hope you find him then cause I am sure you would look beautiful in this dress...though I must ask, how do you "know" you want it just from the picture. I figure I may as well ask as this is what I am struggling with; I just can't seem to make up my mind based on a catalogue.


----------



## moonvine (May 29, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> I hope you find him then cause I am sure you would look beautiful in this dress...though I must ask, how do you "know" you want it just from the picture. I figure I may as well ask as this is what I am struggling with; I just can't seem to make up my mind based on a catalogue.



I've been racking my brain trying to answer this, and all I can say is that when I saw it, I just KNEW. The same way when I saw my kitten I just KNEW I was going to adopt her. I can't really quantify it in any meaningful way.

Maybe you should look at some more catalogs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 1, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Just thought I would add a picture of a dress we're just putting the finishing touches to. We're about to do the final fitting so I'll try to get a better picture once its been pressed, but you'll get an idea of the style.
> 
> ...



That dress is really, really lovely honey! I hope you post a picture of it complete... it's just beautiful. 

(I know I'm about 3 months late on that comment, but I guess I missed it first time around! lol... )


----------



## Robin Rocks (Jun 1, 2006)

moonvine, that dress is simply gorgeous! It makes me want to get married again. However, I've already done the church wedding, white wedding dress the first time. I guess if it ever happens again, I'll wear ivory but nothing as beautiful and get hitched in Vegas, haha.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

Moon--buy the dress and marry your cat!


----------



## moonvine (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> Moon--buy the dress and marry your cat!



Think I'd rather marry a man.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 1, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Think I'd rather marry a man.



Ew why!? Men are horrible, horrible creatures! I think I may marry my pug. He's cuter than most guys out there.. and has better behavior!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 1, 2006)

*IF (big if) I ever remarry, I would like one of these gowns for the handfasting. I really love the one on the upper left. *







*This is such a romantic thread...*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2006)

I've always LOVED sleeveless gowns. If I get married, I'm doing it! I adore this dress:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2006)

Pretty dress. But I'm somewhat distracted by the giant diaphragm she's standing in front of.....?? 

_(aspirin tablet? contact lens? ashtray?)_


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2006)

The giant diaphragm is just to reinforce the idea of safe sex.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I've always LOVED sleeveless gowns. If I get married, I'm doing it! I adore this dress:



You know SL, at first glance I thought that was you in the picture! Had to do a double take and go back. 

Tracey xx


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> You know SL, at first glance I thought that was you in the picture! Had to do a double take and go back.
> 
> Tracey xx



Because her twazzer is so big that she needs the giant diaphragm? Yeah, I thought the same thing!


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 2, 2006)

If I knew what a 'twazzer' was I might think that - but as I dont I cant possibly comment.

Bad Jes! Bad, Bad Jes!

Tracey


----------



## Jes (Jun 2, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> If I knew what a 'twazzer' was I might think that - but as I dont I cant possibly comment.
> 
> Bad Jes! Bad, Bad Jes!
> 
> Tracey


You know you love me, Tracey--like a moth to a flame, girl.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

I always thought it would be neat to get married on Halloween and have a Munsters or Addams Family theme. That would be so cool! 

Yes, well, nevermind.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I always thought it would be neat to get married on Halloween and have a Munsters or Addams Family theme. That would be so cool!
> 
> Yes, well, nevermind.


*
Hey, that sounds beautiful Jack. I know that most people think of summer and spring for weddings, but a Samhain ritual would be so cool.

I think an Addams family theme would be the way to go. Think Addams Family Values, the ceremony taking place out in a graveyard. It most definitely would be a something that all involved in would speak about for years to come!*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> *
> Hey, that sounds beautiful Jack. I know that most people think of summer and spring for weddings, but a Samhain ritual would be so cool.
> *



I'd personally not like a Summer wedding, way too hot and Spring is allergy season. Kinda kills the romantic mood when the bride and groom are both sneezing.

Now, Halloween would be perfect. The cooler weather, beautiful fall colors and on Halloween night the veil between the this world and the next is at it's thinnest. It would truly be a magical night for wedding.


----------



## Jes (Jun 3, 2006)

Did you kids know that the creator of the Addams fam is a grad of my fine employer. Our College Hall building, right across from my office, is the model he used for the house? When someone explained that to me for the first time, I literally put my hand over my mouth and gasped b/c it becomes so clear! You're like: oh, yeah, I totally see it!

So i suggest you 2 get married right in front of it, on halloween night. 

You can both wear a pretty dress and a hat.


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 3, 2006)

A friend of mine got married on the 31st of December and she wore a long, white velvet cloak with a big hood which was lined in pale icy blue satin over her dress on her way to and from the Church. Stunning and very dramatic! Yay for the Winter Brides!

Tracey


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'd personally not like a Summer wedding, way too hot and Spring is allergy season. Kinda kills the romantic mood when the bride and groom are both sneezing.
> 
> Now, Halloween would be perfect. The cooler weather, beautiful fall colors and on Halloween night the veil between the this world and the next is at it's thinnest. It would truly be a magical night for wedding.




***Sigh** That sounds so romantic Jack.

Will you marry me?*


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> Did you kids know that the creator of the Addams fam is a grad of my fine employer. Our College Hall building, right across from my office, is the model he used for the house? When someone explained that to me for the first time, I literally put my hand over my mouth and gasped b/c it becomes so clear! You're like: oh, yeah, I totally see it!
> 
> So i suggest you 2 get married right in front of it, on halloween night.
> 
> You can both wear a pretty dress and a hat.



*I think you and I would end up cat-fighting over the groom Jes...:doh: *


----------



## roaster757 (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am new here and I was just wondering if anyone on here is interested in selling there plus size wedding dresses, as I am having a hard time finding a dress and my wedding is the 7th of October, so I am running out of time, if I have to order something. Anyway if anyone is interested let me know.
Jen


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 20, 2006)

This thread makes me all misty eyed, thinking about my awesome wedding day... I love these dresses! Thanks to those of you who shared your wedding pics too. 

Rain​


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 23, 2006)

http://www.alfredangelo.com/

Thats a good place..to get one too... the sizes run bigger then the say.

Good Luck


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 26, 2006)

I didn't go through all of the pages to see if there is a thread on this already or not, and I apologize if there is, but a friend of mine is getting married in June and she's having a heck of time finding a wedding dress. She's a size 30-32, and none of the stores around us carry those sizes for wedding dresses. She's found some online, but is afraid of buying one and not having it fit and having to ship it back or have it altered a lot.

Does anyone have any suggestions of stores or even reliable online sites that have plus-size wedding dresses. We've looked on e-bay, but haven't found much 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey babe

We all LOVE talking Wedding dresses  Check out this thread. It's got lots of great suggestions on hunting down the perfect dress - and lots of pictures too....

Tracey xx


----------



## moonvine (Sep 26, 2006)

I still want this one (yes, still)













Plus Size Bridal


----------



## Jes (Sep 26, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I still want this one (yes, still)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever see that story about the woman who married her house, moon? she loved it, and was single, so she got a big dress and had a ceremony with an officiant and everything. All her friends came. Sounds like wacky fun. It'd probably scare your cats, though.


----------



## moonvine (Sep 26, 2006)

Jes said:


> Did you ever see that story about the woman who married her house, moon? she loved it, and was single, so she got a big dress and had a ceremony with an officiant and everything. All her friends came. Sounds like wacky fun. It'd probably scare your cats, though.



Not sure that is legal in Texas, Jes.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 26, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Not sure that is legal in Texas, Jes.



That dress is SO pretty though, it would be worth a little jail time...!

Tracey xx


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.plussizebridal.com/ has several dresses in that size range. If you click on "Advanced Catalog Search" on the left sidebar, then choose the kind of dress you want, and enter the size (I just put 30 in) in the "Keyword(s)" box, you'll get all of the dresses that come in that size. There are some pretty ones there.

I'm in love with this one: 





When (if) I get married again, this will be my dress: (http://www.kathrynandalexandra.com/Medieval_967_1.htm)


----------



## pasazz (Sep 26, 2006)

As already suggested above I think the best choice would be to check out PlusSizeBridal.com - however I have no experience really with buying from them, so cannot really comment on that.

IGIGI.com have recently opened up a bridal boutique section, although limited, it offers some nice selection with sizes going up to 30/32. I have bought from here before and I love their service... that's my 2cents


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> http://www.plussizebridal.com/ has several dresses in that size range. If you click on "Advanced Catalog Search" on the left sidebar, then choose the kind of dress you want, and enter the size (I just put 30 in) in the "Keyword(s)" box, you'll get all of the dresses that come in that size. There are some pretty ones there.
> 
> I'm in love with this one:
> 
> ...



Joy, I've been in love with that black/white dress for ages. I've seen it in person, but not in a plus-size. I've always wanted a black and white wedding...you know, like when I'm actually engaged (years from now)...lol.


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 26, 2006)

Ladies, thank you for your suggestions. I will pass these along to my friend and hopefully she can find the right dress for her wedding.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 26, 2006)

Thought I'd revive this thread rather than reply to Butterbelly's since this is where so many have already posted photos.

I'm engaged with no date set yet, so I have plenty of time to change my mind... and I haven't ruled out stealing Seavixen's dress as I've located it on Ebay in the past and I LOVE it (on Seavixen). I am not sure I would love it on me. Here it is: link.

This one by Peg Lutz is the one I've zeroed in on for the time being. I feel confident it would work pretty well on my body. I bought a dress from Peg before and have been more than pleased with it.

The front:






The back:







I think it works for the somewhat informal nuptuals I envision. I am still keeping an eye out in case something else strikes my fancy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 26, 2006)

Butterbelly said:


> Joy, I've been in love with that black/white dress for ages. I've seen it in person, but not in a plus-size. I've always wanted a black and white wedding...you know, like when I'm actually engaged (years from now)...lol.


 Here's another b&w dress, which I like even better than the one above. That site only goes up to a 28, but the site says
*"Custom cut is also available for Additional $50 (when this option is chosen, we are able provide you any size you want.) ".* 

There are some great dresses there, too.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 26, 2006)

Since we're sharing - here's the outfit I put together for my winter wedding two years ago :wubu:. I'm pretty sure everything is still available, so if anyone wants resources, give a shout.


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 26, 2006)

I love that vintage look, Sammie.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 26, 2006)

I love that as well, Sam! Do you have links to the dress and coat by chance?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2006)

javascript:showimage('53wedding/67176.jpg')javascript:showimage('53wedding/67176.jpg')Try these:
One from _Love Your Peaches 
_The 6x is listed to fit 34W-36W Bust 62-70 Waist 58-68 Hips 68-76_
http://www.loveyourpeaches.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=321

Peggy Lutz _expensive but gorgeous
the 2x is listed to fit 34W/36W Bust 61-75 Waist 60-68 Hips 71-78
Here is one style I particularly like: http://www.plus-size.com/CyberStore/index_bridal1.php?path=spring001.shtml
Peggy Lutz has several other wedding gowns.

Congats on the wedding...You will find the perfect gown to make you the most beautiful bride. Don't be afraid to budget for a local seamstress to fit the dress to your exact measurements.



ciaobella said:


> Hi!
> 
> Of all the clothing dilemmas being a ssbbw has caused me, finding a wedding dress for my 2007 wedding is definitely the worst. I've checked many designers size charts and discovered none of them make dresses big enough to fit my belly (60 inches).
> 
> ...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 26, 2006)

> I love that as well, Sam! Do you have links to the dress and coat by chance?


Indeedy I do - 

Both are designed by Nataya, and are amazingly inexpensive for wedding wear. I bought mine from here, but other good vendors are here and here. And one very helpful vendor, tho with limited stock is here. The coats and dresses go up to a 3X. My favorite stuff... just lovely lovely.

The one dress I wish I had (and someday, probably will), though not Nataya, is similar in style:




. And yes, I'd even keep it blue. There's an entire range of dresses like this one that are custom order (thus - expanded sizes available), but not overly costly in terms of wedding attire.

If you're interested in anything like this and would like some resources, let me know - I have scads of links and information from research for my wedding. I'd be happy to pass it along!

P.S. I tried some Peggy Lutz designs - even flew out there for a fitting - and really wasn't impressed with what I would be getting for the price she wanted. PM me if you'd like the story.


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 27, 2006)

I had always wanted a big wedding and a princess type dress, something like this one:





But have decided that whenever I do get married, we'll probably get married on a beach, in a smaller wedding (due to $$ and that my bf doesn't want a huge wedding) But anyway, I've found THE dress that I want to get, its actually from Lane Bryant 






http://lanebryant.charmingshoppes.com/Shopping/product.aspx?product_id=L1009350&nav=

Its just so simple and pretty


----------



## RedHotAva (Oct 17, 2006)

www.sydneyscloset.com has a lot of great stuff. I ordered a prom dress from there once and it was beautiful! They have really beautiful wedding gowns, and I'm pretty sure at least half of them come in supersizes, if not all.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 18, 2006)

The 2006 Toilet Paper Wedding Gown Contest! Economical! Adjustable! Biodegradable! (And one of the entrants in this year's is a big girl.) 

http://www.cheap-chic-weddings.com/wedding-contest-2006.html


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 18, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The 2006 Toilet Paper Wedding Gown Contest! Economical! Adjustable! Biodegradable! (And one of the entrants in this year's is a big girl.)



That's a riot! Pray for NO rain!


----------



## ciaobella (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello all!

I figured I should give you all an update on how my wedding dress shopping is going.

I haven't yet ordered anything, I have found many options that will allow me to have a custom cut dress (Casablanca, Private Label by G, and Venus to name a few designers offering this services)...which I've discovered I wouldn't even need if it weren't for the fact that dresses are made for pear-shaped women and not for those apples among us...is it just me or since in most dresses the hip measurement doesn't matter wouldn't have made more sense and catered to more people if they designed with apples in mind, just once  

Other than that not much to report, though if you are planning or will be planning on wedding dress shopping be armed and ready to deal with the ignorant attitudes of women who can't fathom why a man would want to marry a fat chick. You wouldn't believe how many times they just assume it's my skinny bridesmaid that is the one getting married...little do they know she's my secret weapon; she loves to attack when they offer less than pleasant service and for a lil' one she sure is scary when her friends' are being mistreated


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 28, 2006)

There's a bridal salon here in Michigan that carries gowns up to size 30 in stock. They don't have a huge selection, but I was able to try on gowns in my size [about 15 available] and purchase a gown off the rack. They order gowns also, but I had 7 weeks to get a dress and that wasn't enough time to order and alter. I couldn't fit into anything at David's Bridal off the rack, and they would've wanted quite a bit more to custom make a dress for me.

I didn't get a dream gown, but I got one I liked for less than $400. It's worth a day trip for BBWs in the region who are desperate!
Becker's Bridal 

View attachment tefsmarty_wedding_72dpi-adjusted.jpg


----------



## curvydiva (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and have been looking around, great site.

Anyway I came across this thread and wanted to tell you about http://www.curvydiva.co.uk We are a plus size/super size ladies clothing store and specialize in sizes 16-54. 

We have a great range of wedding dresses and can make bridesmaid dresses to match.

We also have a great Mother of the Bride range.

Please do take a look and if you have any questions please do drop me a line. I will do all that I can to help.

Best wishes
Zara


----------



## ciaobella (Dec 22, 2006)

Hello girls!

We are exactly one year to the date away from my wedding and so how fitting that today was the first step in the process of me having my dress custom made by a designer here in town. Please keep in mind that these pics are of the pattern only. The final product will have the top in velvet and the skirt in taffeta. All burgandy and two pieces. My dream come true!  

http://pic1.picturetrail.com/VOL1182/4339968/9149153/215532288.jpg

http://pic1.picturetrail.com/VOL1182/4339968/9149153/215532298.jpg


----------



## Tad (Dec 27, 2006)

ciaobella said:


> The final product will have the top in velvet and the skirt in taffeta. All burgandy and two pieces. My dream come true!



One of the things I love about Dimensions is that it seems no matter how unusual your situation, someone has experience with it. This time it is my turn! Believe it or not, I can offer a word of advice based on experience with the burgundy velvet wedding dress. My wifes wedding dress was actually burgundy velvet (she did want burgundy velvet, although the dress overall was a frustrating experience and not quite what she had wanted). I think it is a beautiful, rich, color and fabric for a dress, and you'll look stunning in it!

Just one word of caution: in most of our pictures my wife's dress came out pretty much black, and you cant make out her contours in it, she is kind of a silhouette. (Sorry I cant offer pictures, she does not like her picture being distributed electronically). Weve had more than one person look at one of our wedding photos, and ask hesitantly You wore a black dress for your wedding? which by now is mostly funny, but was less so at first.

I am not knocking the burgundy velvet, Im just saying get a better photographer than we had! Ours was an acquaintance, who was just getting started in the business, and he relied mostly on the ambient lighting. Unfortunately the dark velvet seemed to just drink the ambient lighting up, at least in terms of photographswhat looked burgundy to the eye came out much darker in photos. So make sure your photographer knows about your dress, and ideally you want one who understands the issue and has solutions already. (an aside, I dont regret our choice of photographer, ours was a small, cheap--wife was still a student, I was not making too much yetand friendly wedding, so having someone we knew as photographer was nice, and he was willing to take on the job even though we didnt want too many pictures taken i.e. he wasnt going to make all that much. But I wish wed known how the dress would show up in pictures and we could have compensated appropriately).

Also, your guests pictures may have the same issue, so you may want to consider having the lighting fairly bright at the prime photo opportunities (the ceremony, cake cutting, etc). I think though that maybe part of the issue is how the velvet deals with overhead light versus light coming in from the side, because of how the fabric is? 

I guess the other thing you can do is take some pictures of your own of the dress as soon as you get to try on the final product, and see how it comes out in the photos. One thing that may help you is that these days pictures can be adjusted digitally, so even if the raw pictures are a little dark, a lot of people will be able to adjust back to more realistic coloring.

I really dont want to make you feel nervous at all about your dream dress! I think it is really just an issue of a little advanced preparation and youll have photographs as great as the dress (and almost as awesome as you).

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Paul (Dec 27, 2006)

-Ed,

There is a way to fix your photos. Scan the ones you want to fix. Then find someone with a high end graphics program. If you know what you are doing the photos can be color corrected. On my Mac I use the freeware program GIMP (also available for Linux and Windows). Many use Photoshop, but I don't have more enough money to spend for a graphics program ($500+). I have taken photos I thought were ruined and colour corrected them to the point that they appeared the way they were intended. Often all a bad phot requires is linear colour correction, an easy correction to perform. If linear colour correction fails to restore the photo there are other corrections which can be used to correct a bad photo. Once the photo has been colour corrected you can take the file to a printer to have the photo professionally printed. 

Paul.


----------



## Tad (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. At this point I doubt well change themweve gotten used to them that way over the 12+ years (wow, is it really that long?). It would have been cool to have done that at the time, although it was more of a minor disappointment for us than a major trauma. 

We pretty much knew in our hearts that we were married, so the whole wedding shebang was mostly for everyone else, so that theyd know too. Between that and just who we are, for us souvenirs of the wedding were not a big deal. But I know that for many people those souvenirs are much more important, so I hope everyone gets the pictures of which they dream.

-Ed


----------



## Trisha (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm getting married on October 13th....so chosen for the opportunity to use the natural decorations that Mother Nature provides at that time of year!

I lucked out bigtime, as I found a never worn display model (tags intact) Alfred Angelo bridal dress at Goodwill for $80!!! It was likely at least $400 new. It's a size 28, and I'm usually a 32 or so, so it will need some panels in the sides of the bodice, but apart from that, it fits great....perfect length and everything. We are bearing the brunt of the wedding expenses ourselves, and to save SO much on the dress was a blessing.

Going to try to post a picture: 

View attachment dress3.JPG


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 28, 2006)

Beautiful, Trisha! I love how it's sort of simple and elegant. Just enough decoration... 

FYI for anyone else looking for a dress (wedding or other... pricey, but gorgeous), Martin McCrea goes up to a 5X.


----------



## Paul (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow! what a lovely dress for $80. You look very beautiful in the dress. If possible could you post a picture after the dress has been altered to size it up.


----------



## Trisha (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, Samantha! I was really wanting something with as little frou-frou as possible, since I am so NOT frou-frou! The detail doesn't show up great, but the panels up the center of the bodice are of a lovely beaded flower pattern, and the back has identical patterns on either side of the zipper (which is hidden under a row of the tiny white satin-covered buttons that I LOVE!). There is a tiny bit of the beading on the cap sleeves, and apart from that, it is purely plain white satin. Exactly what I wanted. So very lucky!

And thank you, Paul! I will be sure to post pics after I have it altered. Luckily my mom is a seamstress and will likely be able to do the alterations herself, meaning I'll only have to pay for materials!


----------



## NFA (Dec 29, 2006)

That's really a gorgeous dress and an insane find for only $80 even if it needs a little modification. I think the understated look is really fantastic and you look incredible. Congratulations. The really is tremendous good fortune, and I hope it bodes well.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 6, 2007)

JEEEZZZZZ, I hate when I'm outdone on the bargain hunting.... 

Beautiful Dress- and Congratulations


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 6, 2007)

Trisha said:


> I lucked out bigtime, as I found a never worn display model (tags intact) Alfred Angelo bridal dress at Goodwill for $80!!! It was likely at least $400 new. It's a size 28, and I'm usually a 32 or so, so it will need some panels in the sides of the bodice, but apart from that, it fits great....perfect length and everything.



Congratulations! That is a delightful find, and you are absolutely glowing! I can't wait to see photos of the actual day! I can't believe you only paid $80 for that! Wonderful.


----------



## Trisha (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks NFA, GEF, and o.o.h.! 

(all those abbreviations leave me dizzy...)

I thank my lucky stars that I was able to find such a beautiful dress at such an amazing price! We have a lil' fib we tell people when they ask where I got my dress...cuz sometimes people can be a bit uppity about Goodwill shopping. Like there's some kind of stigma about buying stuff there. Some of my favorite items of clothing have come from there, and I am tickled that my stars were aligned the day I found my dress. 

I will absolutely post more pics once I have the alterations done, and also of the big day!


----------



## bbwbodyartist (Nov 9, 2011)

SOOO in love with these two dresses! They're both from plussizebridal.com, the first one designed by Bonny & the second one designed by Mori Lee...
Just waiting for my boyfriend to propose! We've only been together about a year and a half so it might be a little while lol 

View attachment bonny.com unforgettable 1120.jpg


View attachment 3076mor-main smaller.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2011)

bbwbodyartist said:


> SOOO in love with these two dresses! They're both from plussizebridal.com, the first one designed by Bonny & the second one designed by Mori Lee...
> Just waiting for my boyfriend to propose! We've only been together about a year and a half so it might be a little while lol



I hope that your boyfriend proposes to you very soon!


----------



## Paul (Nov 9, 2011)

Just a thought--why don't you propose to him. 



bbwbodyartist said:


> SOOO in love with these two dresses! They're both from plussizebridal.com, the first one designed by Bonny & the second one designed by Mori Lee...
> Just waiting for my boyfriend to propose! We've only been together about a year and a half so it might be a little while lol


----------



## vibhasharma (Nov 10, 2011)

hey Anna, 

you are looking so gorgeous in this dress of your wedding.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2011)

Paul said:


> Just a thought--why don't you propose to him.



I believe in old fashioned tradition. A woman wants a man to propose. That way it seems right.

I guess times change and it is 2011 though, but for me it is the man's domain.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 14, 2011)

bbwbodyartist said:


> SOOO in love with these two dresses! They're both from plussizebridal.com, the first one designed by Bonny & the second one designed by Mori Lee...
> Just waiting for my boyfriend to propose! We've only been together about a year and a half so it might be a little while lol



These dresses are beautiful. You have great taste.


----------



## bbwbodyartist (Nov 16, 2011)

BigTigMom: Thank you!!! 

Paul: I've considered it and ultimately i want HIM to propose. But after a certain amount of time, if he hasn't, I will!

Shosh: Thank you, I hope so too! I KIND OF have a ring picked out and I showed it to him the other day and he was talking about possibly applying for a card for the store it's from... I'm thinking he might actually do it sometime after we move... maybe sometime next summer...


----------

